# Anyone know what these are?



## BullseyeBabe (Mar 19, 2021)

We have a triple tier full of these and no one knows what they are.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 20, 2021)

Go on workbench, look up part number ax3862. I will ck on it later today.


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 20, 2021)

They are security brackets used for laptop displays. There is another piece that fits into the holes on top as well. These were used when the laptop pog had the woodgrain shelf toppers for displays. Ours came out of the pog during the last transition and newer white security attachments are being used instead with the white e&e display shelves.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 20, 2021)

BullseyeBabe said:


> We have a triple tier full of these and no one knows what they are.View attachment 12374View attachment 12376


Laptop locks.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 20, 2021)

We don’t have them.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Mar 20, 2021)

Thank you!


----------

